# Flow for this type of Aquascape?



## Wisey (9 Feb 2016)

Hi All,

I'm wondering about flow with this style of scape...




 

I currently use a spray bar as that seemed to be suggested as the best way to distribute CO2 when I was setting up my first scape last year. I'm now considering a scape, different to above, but with a similar line of rocks with a sand area at the front. The rocks will have some easy plants like Anubias and then there will be more planting behind the rocks.

I'm wondering whether the spray bar distribution will be an issue here? Will the flow come down the front, over the sand, hit the rocks and the plants which actually need the CO2 are further back and higher up and don't get as much flow?

Would a lilly pipe be a better bet for this style of scape to ensure the flow of CO2 is higher up and at the back where the majority of the planting is going to be? My aquarium is a TMC Signature 60x45x45, so quite a tall tank relative to the width already.


----------



## rebel (10 Feb 2016)

yes lily pipe will be fine to make the flow from right to left or left to right. Spray bar technique will cause a huge deadspot  etc due to the high rising bank in the front.


----------



## Wisey (10 Feb 2016)

rebel said:


> yes lily pipe will be fine to make the flow from right to left or left to right. Spray bar technique will cause a huge deadspot  etc due to the high rising bank in the front.



Thanks for your comment, that is what I feared. Over a hundred views and no other opinions though? I would love to hear from more people if possible, especially people who have done similar scapes. Also any suggestions on the type of return pipe I should use if I do get rid of the spray bar would be useful. Being a taller tank, would the violet style that directs the flow downwards be more suitable than a lilly? I believe I would lose surface movement with that style, so comments on that would be appreciated too.


----------



## tim (10 Feb 2016)

I agree with rebel, Lilly pipe will suit the scape, only used the lily style return myself so can't add much about the violet style.


----------



## Wisey (10 Feb 2016)

tim said:


> I agree with rebel, Lilly pipe will suit the scape, only used the lily style return myself so can't add much about the violet style.



Thank you, your input is appreciated! I'll hold fire on a purchase and see if I get some more info on the style to use before I jump in. I'm not rescaping for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Halley (10 Feb 2016)

Lily pipes would suit - i tried spraybars with similar hardscape but had huge deadspots behind the rocks. With regards to surface agitation - I would keep the agitation to minimum when the lights are on and simply raise the lily pipe to agitate the water once the lights go off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (10 Feb 2016)

Halley said:


> Lily pipes would suit - i tried spraybars with similar hardscape but had huge deadspots behind the rocks. With regards to surface agitation - I would keep the agitation to minimum when the lights are on and simply raise the lily pipe to agitate the water once the lights go off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I see a lot of people say that they raise and lower the lilly pipe every day. I'm trying to avoid this as I like to automate as much as possible, especially seeing as I can be away for a number of days at a time on a fairly regular basis. My dosing is all done through pumps etc. I assume I could just get another timer, put an air pump on it and stick an airstone in the corner of the tank so that gives me O2 and surface agitation overnight without me having to move the lilly pipe?


----------



## Halley (10 Feb 2016)

Yes you could use a timed air pump or you could try getting the right level of surface agitation putting the lily pipe at a certain level for the whole day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (11 Feb 2016)

I'm seriously considering this violet style as I have the 45 cm high tank, so I think pushing the water lower down in the tank will be beneficial in getting the CO2 down to the plants:

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...le-glass-aquarium-outflow-lily-pipe-o17-16-22

I have an Eheim Skimmer, so that will be re-positioned to push more flow in the same direction as the violet and should clear any surface film and help to oxygenate the water. It's currently on a timer to run overnight, but I would like to get that running 24/7 again. I have a brand new air pump that I have never used, so I think I will set that up using the timer that's on the skimmer and have it run all the time the CO2 is off.

Is it ok for the air stone to be just below the surface, or does it need to be lower in the tank?

If anyone has any experience of that violet style pipe then I would really appreciate your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Halley (11 Feb 2016)

I think the air stone should be low to get the most benefit but the most important thing is whether the system as a whole is working


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (11 Feb 2016)

Halley said:


> I think the air stone should be low to get the most benefit but the most important thing is whether the system as a whole is working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll bring it in through the same clamp that holds my dosing tubes as they are just airline, then I guess if I position it close to the lily\violet that will distribute the O2 around the tank. I guess, like with most things in this aquarium, it will be trial and error!


----------



## Halley (11 Feb 2016)

Yes I think the key is to make changes and observe your tank to see what works and what doesnt.  It is as simple and as complicated as that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals (11 Feb 2016)

Wisey said:


> Is it ok for the air stone to be just below the surface, or does it need to be lower in the tank?


I put my air stone just below the water surface, I get less splash upwards onto my lights that are quite close to the water surface. But for me it's about agitating the water surface, so just below or down deep probably doesn't really matter that much...

and yes on a timer, automated in the corner works well for me, on about an hour after lights go off at night, till sunrise...


----------

